# いかがお考えですか



## graysesame

この点についてはいかがですか。
この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか。

I am thinking if the bold part can be replaced with a verbal 漢語, e.g. いかが*ご見解*ですか, いかが*ご所見*ですか, and fit the pattern ご~ですか
Are there any suitable words?


----------



## tagoot

○この点についてはいかがですか。
×この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか。 → この点についてはいかがな*お考え*ですか or この点についてはどのような*お考え*ですか  。Yes, you can replace "*お考え*" with " *ご見解* " in these two sentences, but it is too formal.  You can also say この点についてはどのように*お考え*ですか.

*ご所見* is very awkward, we seldom use it.


----------



## graysesame

tagoot said:


> ×この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか。 → この点についてはいかがな*お考え*ですか


I see the use of いかがお過ごしですか/いかがお過ごしでしょうか
Are いかがなお過ごしですか/いかがなお過ごしでしょうか natural?


----------



## Flaminius

tagoot said:


> ×この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか。 → この点についてはいかがな*お考え*ですか or この点についてはどのような*お考え*ですか 。


I _think_ you are trying to devise a construction in which ご見解 and ご所見 are used with a WH-expression.  Apparently, "この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか" cannot be used as the basis for such a construction, so it is worth a while to try another grammatical construction.  Yet, it is confusing to mark it as wrong, (×), just because it cannot be used with expressions that you want.
OK この点についてはいかがお考えですか
NG この点についてはいかがご見解ですか

Another example of the construction いかがおxxxですか is:
白露の候、タグート様にはいかがお過しですか。

This is in fact the basis for more polite expressions:
いかがお過しになっておいででしょうか。
いかがお考えになりますか。

I think this is a telling illustration of how ご見解 and ご所見 cannot make an expression like いかがお考えですか:
NG ご見解になる
NG ご所見になる

These are ungrammatical because there are no such verbs as *見解する, or *所見する.  I argue that the xxx in いかがおxxxですか is not a noun but an adverbial form of a verb (e.g., 考え < 考える; 過し < 過す).


----------



## graysesame

I see the point, and I am wondering if there are suitable _kango _words for この点についていかがご~ですか（考えるとの意の語）. (Maybe there is no such word or the suitable words are rarely used in modern days)
I realized the difference
ご説明になる／説明する
ご利用になる／利用する
*ご見解になる/*見解する 
*ご所見になる/*所見する


----------



## Flaminius

「考える」のように一般的な意味の漢語であって敬語化できるものは、なかなか思いつきません。「思考する」は「*ご思考になる」にはならないんですよ。「ご勘考になる」という表現はあるにはあるのですが、かなり古風です。グレイセサミ様には、いかがご勘考になられますか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

この点についてはいかが*お考え*ですか。
この点についてはいかが*ご見解*ですか。
この点について（の）*ご見解はいかが*ですか。

この点についてはいかが*お思い*ですか。
”いかがお思いですか" - Google Search
この点についてはいかが*ご感想*ですか。
この点について（の）*ご感想はいかが*ですか。


いかが　+　お（orご）＋　大和言葉の動詞の名詞形 　＋　ですか
お（orご）＋ 漢語動名詞 ＋はいかがですか 

「いかが」を置く位置が異なる点がこのスレッドのポイントと思いました。やまと言葉の動詞の名詞形の時は、その単語の副詞として前置きできるけれども、漢語動名詞の時は「です」の副詞として、漢語動名詞のあとに置かれるのではないでしょうか。


----------



## graysesame

@Flaminius @SoLaTiDoberman @tagoot Thank you for your reply. Now I conclude that the sentence pattern I mentioned in #1 is impossible. 皆様のご回答ありがとうございます。「いかがご（ 考えるとの意の漢語動名詞）ですか」という言い方はないという結論に至ると思います。
My focus is shift to 「思考する」 is natural while「*ご思考になる」「*ご思考です」（*この点についてはいかがご思考です） are unnatural. On the contrast, 「課長は通勤にＪＲを利用する」「課長は通勤にＪＲをご利用になる」、「課長は通勤にＪＲをご利用です」are all natural.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「思考」と「利用」については、表面的には同じ「漢語動名詞？」に分類されるかもしれません。しかし実際は性格が違うのではないかと思います。「思考（する）」は口語ではなく文語で、日常会話で使うことが少なく、文語（書き言葉）として哲学書、心理学の書物、アカデミックな文章などで主に用いられる言葉であるのに対し、「利用」「利用する」は口語で、「漢語」というよりもすでに「やまと言葉（和語？）」に近い扱いになっているのではないでしょうか。「用いる」よりも「使用する」の方が会話の口語としてより馴染みがあるかもしれません。

　「課長は通勤にＪＲをご利用になる」 は口語表現の中で敬語を使っているのであり、この文は成立するのに対し、「思考」は口語では使わないから、「ご思考になる」は成立しないのではないでしょうか。
　つまり「ご～～になる」という表現自体がどちらかというと口語の尊敬表現なのではないでしょうか。

　「思考する」のより和語・口語として「考える」があり、「お考えになる」なら表現として成立すると思います。
"お考えになる" - Google Search

「利用する」のより和語・口語として「使う」があり、「お使いになる」も成立しますが、「利用する」はすでに和語・口語になっており、それをさらに「お使い」にまでくだいてしまうと、子供に買い物を頼む時の特殊な用途（幼児語）と混同される可能性があるので、「利用する」が普段会話に使う口語として定着しているのではないかと考えました。「お用いりなさる」「お用いりになる」という表現がないのも、「用いる」よりも「利用する」の方が馴染むからではないでしょうか。
　
　漢熟語？の形をとっていてもいなくても、単語ごとのフォーマル度が異なるので、他の単語とのフォーマル度の程度によるコロケーションの良し悪しが生まれるのではないでしょうか。
　いかがでしょうか？　（文法用語に誤用があればすみません。）

I think it's the matter of collocation, especially in regard to the formalness of the words.


----------



## graysesame

漢語だと言ってもコロケーションの容認度に差があるとおもった方がいいかもしれません
重ねてご回答ありがとうございます


----------

